# Planted 10 gal nano.



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Well here are some before and after pics. I found this piece of driftwood along a beach yesterday and thought it would offer some more room for plants to grow. Im also trying some new 6700 and 4200K bulbs. I hate the 4200 though, too yellow. 29watts total. Tell me which you guys like better.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

NICE MAN


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

cool setup


----------



## TRomP (Oct 20, 2003)

The first one has more colour but i like the second one better caus it looks more natural.. I would put more plants in, to make it look thiker and also I would put some "grassy" plants in there to make it look even sweeter.. (but than again, i just love the look of "grass" in tanks.)

Just giving my 2 cents









Keep up the nice work tho.









Wich one is the tank at now tho? Im guessing the second one caus that one profides more space for the plants.

Also, if you wanne talk plants, put the topic in the plant forum.


----------



## Wisdom16 (Feb 19, 2005)

Looks better than mine. Great job







I also like the second pic. more natural looking.


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

TRomP said:


> The first one has more colour but i like the second one better caus it looks more natural.. I would put more plants in, to make it look thiker and also I would put some "grassy" plants in there to make it look even sweeter.. (but than again, i just love the look of "grass" in tanks.)
> 
> Just giving my 2 cents
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comments guys.

Yes the second is the current setup. I dont know of any grassy plants that would thrive in only 15 watts of intensity, 30 total but I was thinking about tying some java moss to the wood and some rocks to get a grassy look in part of the tank. I do love the look of grassy tanks as well. If you have any low light options for me I would love some advice. The first is also a bit more colorful due to the manual white balance of the second shot. I think Ill go down and get some tetras as well to brighten things up a bit. .02 cents always welcome!


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2005)

Second! Look for Westeria.

--Dan


----------

